# Six's Widebody B14...



## Guest (May 9, 2002)

Heres a pic of the new front end, a modified Omega, at Import Life II. Sorry about posting it in the B14 section. Didnt see "Readers Rides" until it was too late.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

cool pic man...


----------



## CLSo1A (May 2, 2002)

looks good


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Lookin' good, Six!


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

I actually like the black lights on the stock white.. Almost looks like black outs.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2002)

Sentrixx said:


> *I actually like the black lights on the stock white.. Almost looks like black outs. *


"Stock White"!?!  Someone enlighten this poor boy.  Im trying to hold myself back.


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

*GET ENGLIGHTENED boy!!!!!*

ONE WORD ITS "KUSTOM"


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

lol......u guyz take it ez--maybe he didnt get a goooood look...lol


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *lol......u guyz take it ez--maybe he didnt get a goooood look...lol *


Well I admit, these pictures dont do it justice. It has to be seen under sunlight to be truly appreciated. Lets see if he can take a hint...


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

mmmmnnnnnnn pearl blue yummy!


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

*question!!!!*

hey six were your CIVICS FEELS FENDERS hard to put on, meaning hard to modify them?????


----------



## CLSo1A (May 2, 2002)

Varitec1 said:


> *
> 
> "Stock White"!?!  Someone enlighten this poor boy.  Im trying to hold myself back.  *


lol u can't even tell its not white


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2002)

*Re: question!!!!*



CHI-B14SENTRA said:


> *hey six were your CIVICS FEELS FENDERS hard to put on, meaning hard to modify them????? *


Unbelievably! I wouldnt recommend it, if you really want to know. Pretty much everything behind the rear door had to be custom built. It wouldnt be AS hard if you had a 2 dr. Wait till NinjaCar comes out w/ the all fiberglass version. Then you can just bolt them on and save yourself the headache.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I remember seeing the surgury pics a while back.  Some REAL surgury...


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Re: question!!!!*



Varitec1 said:


> *
> 
> Unbelievably! I wouldnt recommend it, if you really want to know. Pretty much everything behind the rear door had to be custom built. It wouldnt be AS hard if you had a 2 dr. Wait till NinjaCar comes out w/ the all fiberglass version. Then you can just bolt them on and save yourself the headache.
> 
> WAT ninjacar IS going to come out with SENTRA FEELS FENDERS????? WHOA!!!!!! THIS I GOTTA SEEE*


----------



## RaSER X (May 1, 2002)

It's been a while since I've seen pics of your ride! The new front looks good!! I need something other than the Extreme front to fit my FMIC going in soon!! How hard was it to get the front to fit right?? I've heard bad things about that kit.


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

[/B][/QUOTE]

HEY raser what is the color of your car, ITS SWEET!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2002)

Holy shit Raser X, I havent heard from you in a while. I dig the new paint job. I think a Blue/Black Carbon Fiber Hood would look sick on your ride. The Omega or drift would be the best kit for the FMIC but you WILL have to do some work to get the Omega to fit right. Moslty due to the funky grill which you see modded on my ride. Call me at NinjaCar and we can talk about setting you up w/ the new NinjaCar version which will be released shortly. 503-356-5829

Took pics today. Heres a new one.


----------



## RaSER X (May 1, 2002)

The paint is off a 98 toyota supra. not sure of the name of the color. It's PPG paint. 



Varitec1 said:


> *I think a Blue/Black Carbon Fiber Hood would look sick on your ride. .. Call me at NinjaCar and we can talk about setting you up w/ the new NinjaCar version which will be released shortly. *


I've thought about a carbon fiber hood, but I REALLY like my Aerogear hood!! Just meshes well with the rest of the car!!
I'll have to contact you!! I'm not sure on when I will be getting the other bumper.(If I do. I may just hack mine to get it to fit.)
What price could you get me the Drift front for?? Have you seen it on a car at all?? I'm wondering how the quality is on it. 
You can E-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

SOUNDS like we're going to have to keep in eye on Ninjacar's site....Six I hope you'll be getting them to do sum more different new Sentra mods


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2002)

The Omega is pretty much the baddest kit for the B14 in my oppinion, but the drift is also very promising. The only car Ive seen it on was a bone stock teal one, and the kit wasnt painted, so it didnt look good. The problem w/ the Omega is that its already so popular a lot of people have them. The first person to pull of a decently done Drift will get props from me.










As for NinjaCar, Im their only project car at the moment, so poduct development is limited to what I need done. No if only we had another B14...


----------



## RaSER X (May 1, 2002)

Varitec1 said:


> *Now if only we had another B14... *


Ooooh, Ooooh... (*raises hand*) Pick me!! LOL... 
Wish I lived closer to you. I'd be down to do some work. I'm thinkin the Drift kit is the one I'll go with. I'm still just wondering the quality of their kits.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2002)

Yeah, too bad youre not any closer. Im sure you could work something out w/ NinjaCar. As for the quality on Street Weapon kits, I have a Team Mate who is picking one up in the next couple of days for her Eclipse. Ill let you know when I get to look at it. Props for originality by the way.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Jason should be getting the Drift front for his B14 200SX any time now.

It will be on his car this summer.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Yeah the Omega does seem to be holding down that new hot mod title for the moment around here......I think the same is gonna happen wit the Drift once people get it and start posting...


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2002)

Agreed... If only there where a company who knew and understood the dilema of the B14 community and could develope new product so everyone wouldnt have to buy the same things...


----------



## RaSER X (May 1, 2002)

You CAN get any bumper style you want as long as you're willing to fork over $800 to prototype it... They'll gladly take your money, and then mass produce them and sell them for less than half of what you paid.


----------



## RaSER X (May 1, 2002)

I don't know if you even care, but you need to come stand up for your car over here on the sr20deForum.com. They like to throw around the "Rice" word too often. I stood up for ya already.
SR20DEForum


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2002)

RaSER X said:


> *I don't know if you even care, but you need to come stand up for your car over here on the sr20deForum.com. They like to throw around the "Rice" word too often. I stood up for ya already.
> SR20DEForum *


I dont care, but I replied anyways. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

Varitec1 said:


> *
> 
> I dont care, but I replied anyways. Thanks for the heads up. *


I GOT YOUR BACK TOO MAN, DAMN BITTERS


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I also gave my $.02

haters, what can ya do???


----------



## clayk16 (May 3, 2002)

Well you won't get any hating from me. Varitec I think you have the best sentra ive ever seen. I love the EXTREME look you went for.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2002)

Looks really good! I was actually thinking of taking off my big mouth and getting that skyline front bumper for the B13.....but it only widebody. I love the sentras body as it is....maybe i can find someone to make that bumper fit with a couple of "breaks" and a little fiberglass craftsmanship. Keep up the good work!

HSentra


----------



## div3r5ity (Jun 3, 2002)

*that aint nothin*

my car would blow that car out the water!!!!!


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

*Re: that aint nothin*



div3r5ity said:


> *my car would blow that car out the water!!!!! *



LETS SEE WHAT YOU GOT

I JUST FELT LIKE SAYING THIS NOTHIN AGAINST YOU!!!

like EM's MOMS always told him "wren wren wren wrenneee "GOD DAMN IT YOU LIL' MOTHAF*&*%R, IF YOU AIN'T GOT NOTHING NICE TO SAY, THEN DON'T SAY NOTHIN" UH UH HUH


----------



## div3r5ity (Jun 3, 2002)

hmmm...... lemme think....i got a 92 nissan sentra....wid a r-33 skyline tail light conversion ,a custom widebody wid nsx sides.....bmw z-3 headlights......custome subaru hood(99 wrx style).....evo 3 front end....dual exhausts....and to top it off....suicide doors in the making kid.....like i said "my car would blow that out the water".......sawrry


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

then like MARTIN will say "DAZYUM Gina" MAD PROPS BUT GOTTA SEE THE RIDE and what you got for your engine work??? tell me something crazy


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

div3r5ity said:


> *hmmm...... lemme think....i got a 92 nissan sentra....wid a r-33 skyline tail light conversion ,a custom widebody wid nsx sides.....bmw z-3 headlights......custome subaru hood(99 wrx style).....evo 3 front end....dual exhausts....and to top it off....suicide doors in the making kid.....like i said "my car would blow that out the water".......sawrry *


This is something I'd like to see. Get yourself some pics and post 'em up.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Pics please.......


And even if your car has more done, your attitude needs a little work. Like Six himself says, "don't hate, congradulate"


First impressions mean something, and maybe a little something like "Nice ride man, you've put some serious time and thought into it. I would know, because my car has alot of work done as well." Then go on to explain your mods.

Say what you will, but it seems to me that you need to chill a bit.

Oh, and your car would blow my car out of the water as well. Just wanted to clear that up now.....


----------



## div3r5ity (Jun 3, 2002)

*pics*

i have a great attitude , im not hating on anybody,my car has been through alot and i hate hondas so im very proud of my lil sentra...ill have the pics posted later this week...but how i get the pic up on the thread though?...........as for the engine its still jus bolt ons...i been askin around and i think i might drop the sr20det in there.....


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

"my car would blow that car out of the water" to me comes off a little harsh. It seems that other agree...


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: pics*



div3r5ity said:


> *i hate hondas so im very proud of my lil sentra...*


And why, exactly, is hating Hondas associated with being proud of a car? I love Hondas and I'm proud of my little Sentra.

BTW, I'm sure you didn't mean to come off so strong, but I'm agreeing with Sean here - your comment of "my car would blow that out of the water" could easily be percieved as an insult to Six. I'm sure you didn't mean it as an insult, but still...


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

yeah blowing out anything is harsh especially when u a newbie around here and I know Ive never seen u on the other sites so........

TAKEITEZ and post sum pics to bac up all that WATER BLOWING
(;....

BTW is your car blue by any chance it sounds like sumting Ive seen


----------



## div3r5ity (Jun 3, 2002)

my car use to be like purplish/blue....but i only had the hood den and a kaminari kit but its a primered right now gettin worked on


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

nah Im talking about this guy in MIAMI with a skyline conversion but its like an SI blue


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2002)

*Damn, I cant turn my back for a minute...*

Some of you guys are HILARIOUS! Diversity, you think you can blow me out of the water? Im inclined to agree, considering my car aint SHIT. If thats your only measure for success, you should be proud. Youve already got me licked. Why dont you concentrate on someone more worthy of your attention, like 1Cln or Squeezin. Theyre a little more difficult to beat. Ill just be over here in my little corner modding my car to MY tastes, like I originally intended.


----------



## div3r5ity (Jun 3, 2002)

my intentions r not to put anybody down,for we r all family here(nissans)


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

cmon Varitec u know u dont mean that.........lol--you're my inspiration--(;

div3r5ity- the way u came off just wasnt that cool...but I guess you're trying to make up 4 it 

NOW u betta get sum pics up soon.....U got a lot of HYPE to bac up yo


----------



## div3r5ity (Jun 3, 2002)

not a problem they'll be on next week


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I cant wait to see if ninja car does come out with feels fenders for the sentra.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

yeah those fenders would b ill


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

*?'s for VARITEC*

when were they suppose to come out with those feels fenders?!?! and the modified OMEGA?!?


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

They havent set a date yet. I dont know if they even will make them. Varitec had them molded on his car i believe but were not made for the sentra. They would look pretty tight though


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

his were off a (92-95) civic if I am not mistaken but I remember someone else were mentioning that NINJACAR is suppose to come out with feels fenders before


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2002)

Honestly gents, I think NinjaCars still a ways away from mass producing the Feels widebody or the modified Omega. They seem to be releasing products for the G20 at the moment, and development for the B14 looks limited to interior parts such as Gauge Pillars and such. My fenders were from a 96+ Civic HB. If you guys are really interested in a particular product, I would suggest emailing them and letting them know. They seem like theyre pretty decent guys.


----------



## div3r5ity (Jun 3, 2002)

*pictures*

ok i have the pics but i cant seem to post attachments..hmmmmm


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

email the jpegs to me and I will post them for you.


[email protected]

I really want to see it!


----------



## div3r5ity (Jun 3, 2002)

*sent*

i sent them


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Pics are posted here!


http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=8309#post8309


----------

